# Red double tail spawn



## jamesteong741 (Apr 23, 2017)

Too bad the husband die just yesterday.
But anyhow he leave a lot fishes here.
The babies are 300 and more.
The 2nd picture was the grown babies from double tail ad well.









Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Woah, that's a lot of bettas...
What do you plan on doing with them all?!


----------



## jamesteong741 (Apr 23, 2017)

AmazingBettas said:


> Woah, that's a lot of bettas...
> What do you plan on doing with them all?!


Planning to sell them off to earn a little.
I have more fry than these.
The picture show the blue hm and koi fries . Combine together easy feeding









Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow so pretty! Good luck selling them


----------

